# Cartier Santos Demoiselle vs. Longines Primaluna Automatic?



## MaggieT

I'd like to buy myself a high-quality Swiss watch -- something classic and understated that I can wear every day and have last a long, long time. I'm leaning toward the Cartier Santos Demoiselle:

Santos Demoiselle watch, small model - Quartz, steel - Fine Timepieces for women - Cartier

But am also considering this model of the Longines PrimaLuna:

Official Longines website - Longines Swiss Watchmakers since 1832

I realize these are quite different watches! But they have certain aesthetic qualities in common (simple, stainless bracelet, black numerals and blue hands -- the latter two of which are qualities I'd really like the watch to have), and I know they're both good timepieces. Cartier-wise, I like that the watch is so petite and delicate, and I love the woven bracelet. Longines-wise: I am a sucker for a self-winding mechanism (I wear my mom's Rolex Oyster Perpectual Date and love it as a machine, though, because I'm much smaller than she was, it's awfully big and clunky on my wrist), and I've heard that Longines offer very good value for the price. (Which is a LOT less than a Cartier -- but I'd buy the Cartier pre-owned.)

I'm just wondering if anyone would steer me toward one timepiece or another -- or if anyone might want to suggest other makes/models I should consider. (I don't live near a Tourneau, or I'd be there in a second, trying on everything.) Features I'm looking for would be smallish, simple, stainless, and the black numerals and blue hands. 

So many thanks for reading my newbie question and for any advice you might have to give!


----------



## StufflerMike

Cartier! The epitome of a ladies watch.


----------



## geoffbot

Welcome to the forum!

Many here prefer mechanical to quartz and lots would probably balk at the thought of spending $2k on a pre-owned quartz which is silly really, as the cost of the raw movements in similarly priced quartz or mechanicals are equally insignificant compared to the overall package price, and you have to service mechanicals every, say, 6 years at $200 a pop. 

Up to you. At least with a preowned watch if you ever sell it you'll lose less than on a new one though.


----------



## MaggieT

Thank you both for responding.

Geoff, I have a follow-up question. I understand why so many guys around here prefer mechanical watches to quartz (the technology is just so much . . . cooler, more of an art), but I have a question about this:



geoffbot said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Many here prefer mechanical to quartz and lots would probably balk at the thought of spending $2k on a pre-owned quartz which is silly really, as the cost of the raw movements in similarly priced quartz or mechanicals are equally insignificant compared to the overall package price, and you have to service mechanicals every, say, 6 years at $200 a pop.
> 
> Up to you. At least with a preowned watch if you ever sell it you'll lose less than on a new one though.


It sounds from this explanation like people might prefer quartz watches, since mechanicals are more expensive to service. (A quartz watch just needs a battery every couple years unless you do something to it . . . right?)

Anyhoo. Are Cartier quartz watches considered good-quality quartz watches? They really are beautiful.

Thanks again for writing back!


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Geoff is probably sleeping right now so I'll pinch hit for him and answer your question.
A high quality watch like Cartier will also have a high quality serviceable quartz movement with jewels where appropriate in the gear train. So you don't have to worry about that issue. 
I have been collecting watches for 60 years and frankly for everyday use I prefer quartz. I am probably the exception to the rule around here though.
Quartz normally doesn't require as much service as a mechanical movement but a good quality quartz movement can be disassembled, cleaned and lubricated if needed.
Whether you choose quartz or mechanical, Cartier will provide a very fine watch. Designs like Santos, Pasha or Tank are legendary.


----------



## geoffbot

Indeed I was asleep and you answered that better than I could so thanks Ray!


----------



## coastcat

1. Quartz vs mechanical: On this website, there's a very strong preference for mechanical movements. That's because this is a watch forum for watch geeks. Out in the real world, most people strongly prefer the convenience, accuracy, minimal maintenance, and low cost of quartz. Buy whichever you prefer! My preference is handwinding (I have a lot of vintage watches, and one of my few modern watches is a handwind Stowa), but all four of my quartz watches get a lot of wrist time because they're so convenient.

2. I would balk at spending a few thousand $$$ on a quartz watch. But then there's Cartier. While looking at "real" watches, I agreed to try on a Cartier Ronde Solo quartz (steel case on a steel bracelet). Yeah, I'd buy it. Wow. The steel bracelet actually felt... silky. 

3. Nevertheless, hit a dealer or two and try on a variety of watches. That will help you really focus your preferences. Er, or confuse the issue because you'll discover so many watches you love that have nothing in common. Trying on different watches will help you get a feel for quality and fit. As for dealers, don't limit yourself to Tourneau. In fact, don't go to Tourneau if there are other options. They don't necessarily have the best selection and they don't discount. Check the websites for Cartier and Longines for retail locations near you. A store that carries one of these brands is likely to carry several other brands (unless it's a Cartier-owned boutique, of course). 

A good salesperson can recommend other options in your price range. Also take a look at their pre-owned selection, where you may see brands they don't normally carry. Have fun trying on watches! My cardinal rules for dealer visits are to dress respectably (clean casual is fine for most places), wash my hands before going in, visit during non-busy times, avoid taking up too much of the salesperson's time, and let them attend to other customers as needed. 

I don't really have other suggestions for watches to consider - maybe the Omega DeVille Prestige and Jaeger LeCoultre Reverso Lady Quartz. The Raymond Weil Jasmine line looks a lot like the Cartier Ballon Bleu, to the extent where I wonder if lawyers got involved. You might like MontBlanc's Profile line, but I hate to recommend this brand because the salespeople at their local boutique were insufferably snooty...


----------



## HHP

Understated ===> Jaeger LeCoultre, great watchmaking company too.


----------



## MaggieT

HHP said:


> Understated ===> Jaeger LeCoultre, great watchmaking company too.


Oh my gosh, HHP -- those may be the most beautiful watches I've ever seen. Are the quartz also good, or do people stick with the mechanicals? Just -- wow.

Thank you to everyone for being so helpful here! I sincerely appreciate it.


----------



## HHP

Hi Maggie, I do not have experience with JLC quartz watches. My reasoning being that if I spend a lot of money then I might as well pay for an auto. Besides I like auto due to its character, being non-battery, that is. When I say understated I meant the Reverso line. I am not fond of Squadra, too square and looks blingy, busy.


----------



## MaggieT

HHP: I agree that the Reverso is the beautiful one -- that's what appeals to me. And I understand about wanting an auto! It seems like all the ladies' Reversos are either manual wind or quartz? Anyhoo. It's pretty well out of my price range, so it will only happen if I happen to find a great used one for a steal. But I love knowing about them!


----------



## HHP

MaggieT said:


> HHP: I agree that the Reverso is the beautiful one -- that's what appeals to me. And I understand about wanting an auto! It seems like all the ladies' Reversos are either manual wind or quartz? Anyhoo. It's pretty well out of my price range, so it will only happen if I happen to find a great used one for a steal. But I love knowing about them!


WHen I said auto for Reverso, I meant non-quartz. I've forgotten that they are manual wind. I bought a pre-love manual wind one last year from eBay thorough "Make an Offer" and love it. Just be careful if you buy from eBay. High seller rating on eBay doesn't mean much to me. Sellers sometimes ask buyer to return or cancel transaction if they know they will get lower rating. So those transactions don't skew their rating.

I was lucky to buy one from a watchmaker who got it from an estate sale. I happen to travel out of town not too long after my watch arrived. I took it to Feldmar Watch in Los Angeles. I have bought watches from them in the past. They also were an AD for JLC in the past but lost their status recently after JLC opened a boutique in the LA area. Feldmar opened it up to check the movement in the back to determine if it is genuine. All that happened within the 30 day return period. You can go through Chrono24. Or try watchrecon.com which compiles all watches on sale from various sites (individual and independent jewelers). You can sort by brand to narrow down your search. Do approach with care. I do not have first hand experience with chrono24 or watchrecon. Check toppersjewelers in CA. They are recommended in the Omega forum. THey sell pre-own watches too. You can sign up for email from their website or call Rob and ask for pre-own watches.

Mine is Reverso Duetto (2 faces with same time zone), stainless steel and gold, on leather strap. I've seen completed listing on eBay for around $4000 for leather strap, and sometimes stainless steel strap and stainless steel dial for $4K to $5K. Mine was less than $4K. Sometimes it's the luck of the draw how many people are watching the item.

Check your local jewelers for pre-love pieces too. Good luck. And be patient.


----------



## MaggieT

I ended up getting the Tissot Brideport and am in love with it! A great watch for me. Just missed a Reverso Classique on watch recon, but am hopeful another will show up at some point. Thanks for all your help!


----------

